# [Risolto]Server Smtp Postfix Problema

## Pancu

Ragazzi ho configurato il tutto seguendo questa guida:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network#Sending

Ora quando mi loggo da squirrelmail e provo a inviare un'email mi compare questo errore:

```
Server replied: 554 <pancu@email.it>: Relay access denied
```

In più, da log del server smtp vedo queste righe:

```
Dec 30 00:56:47 andreasv postfix/smtpd[13499]: warning: smtpd_sasl_auth_enable is true, but SASL support is not compiled in

Dec 30 00:56:47 andreasv postfix/smtpd[13499]: initializing the server-side TLS engine

Dec 30 00:56:47 andreasv postfix/smtpd[13499]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Dec 30 00:56:47 andreasv postfix/smtpd[13499]: warning: restriction `permit_sasl_authenticated' ignored: no SASL support

Dec 30 00:56:47 andreasv postfix/smtpd[13499]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: 554 <perfettimperfetti@email.it>: Relay access denied; from=<pancu@pancu.no-ip.org> to=<perfettimperfetti@email.it> proto=ESMTP helo=<pancu.no-ip.biz>

Dec 30 00:56:47 andreasv postfix/smtpd[13499]: lost connection after RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Dec 30 00:56:47 andreasv postfix/smtpd[13499]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

```

Questo è il file main.cf

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix 

command_directory = /usr/sbin 

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix 

mail_owner = postfix 

myhostname = andreasv

mydomain = paglia

myorigin = $myhostname

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain 

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450 

mynetworks_style = subnet 

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.1.0/24 

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail 

debug_peer_level = 2 

debugger_command =

        PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:

        xxgdb = $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5 

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail 

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases 

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq 

setgid_group = postdrop 

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man 

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme 

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2 

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases 

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2 

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases 

home_mailbox = .maildir/ 

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes 

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/saslpass

smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

relayhost = smtp.libero.it

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous 

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes 

smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_use_tls=yes 

smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes 

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.key 

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt 

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem 

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3 

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes 

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s 

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom 

```

Potete aiutarmi o devo dare altre info??

Grazie.Last edited by Pancu on Fri Dec 30, 2005 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

il primo errore è presto detto: il tuo server è configurato in modo da inviare posta LOCALMENTE, mentre tu, inviando a qualcuno@email.it stai inviando un messaggio remoto.

è una normale misura antispam. devi dire al tuo server di spedire incondizionatamente posta quando l'utente si collega da un determinato pool di indirizzi (quella che si chiama home network)

il secondo errore parla da sé:

```
warning: smtpd_sasl_auth_enable is true, but SASL support is not compiled in
```

quindi o togli l'autenticazione SASL o ricompili postfix con l'estensione SASL.

alla fine di tutto ciò... che cacchio te ne fai di un SMTP casalingo?

i mezzi antispam con ogni probabilità bloccheranno tutte le tue e-mail, in quando sei sprovvisto di record MX, e molti provider proibiscono questa pratica (e permettimi di dire che hanno ragione)

perché non usare un server esterno come fanno tutti?

----------

## Pancu

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il primo errore è presto detto: il tuo server è configurato in modo da inviare posta LOCALMENTE, mentre tu, inviando a qualcuno@email.it stai inviando un messaggio remoto.
> 
> è una normale misura antispam. devi dire al tuo server di spedire incondizionatamente posta quando l'utente si collega da un determinato pool di indirizzi (quella che si chiama home network)
> 
> il secondo errore parla da sé:
> ...

 

Ok, intanto ti ringrazio.

x rispondere alla tua ultima domanda, da niubbo quale sono, in realtà io sto usando un server esterno che è box.tin.it, questa cosa la sto realizzando per riuscire a spedire la posta quando mi collego con un qualsiasi client di posta a courier-imap.Ho detto qualche eresia?? :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## Occasus

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> alla fine di tutto ciò... che cacchio te ne fai di un SMTP casalingo?
> 
> i mezzi antispam con ogni probabilità bloccheranno tutte le tue e-mail, in quando sei sprovvisto di record MX, e molti provider proibiscono questa pratica (e permettimi di dire che hanno ragione)

 

anche io avevo in mente di configurare un server smtp sul pc, per due motivi:

1) non mi fido dei server smtp dei provider e dei controlli governativi. le mail sono mie e non di proprietà statale.

è anche vero che praticamente nessuno usa server pop3/imap casalinghi e gpg, però meglio una misura di sicurezza in più che una in meno

2) adoro complicarmi la vita, quindi secondo questa mia caratteristica sono tentato di configurare un server smtp.

avevo pensato di appoggiarmi a no-ip. potrebbero esserci problemi con i filtri anti-spam e un dominio di terzo livello no-ip?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> x rispondere alla tua ultima domanda, da niubbo quale sono, in realtà io sto usando un server esterno che è box.tin.it, questa cosa la sto realizzando per riuscire a spedire la posta quando mi collego con un qualsiasi client di posta a courier-imap.Ho detto qualche eresia??

 

non ho capito bene cosa intendi... però è una cosa non necessaria... oltre che pericoloso (dal punto di vista legale)

TIN non mi pare che faccia problemi sugli SMTP, ma come ti dicevo molti altri lo fanno.

in linea di principio il tuo provider dovrebbe sempre permetterti di spedire posta, incondizionatamente. se questo non avviene probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non va nella tua configurazione.

considera che se non ti permette di spedire posta potrebbe anche essere semplicemente perché non appartieni alla sua rete.

mi spiego: se io voglio spedire posta tramite un server pippo questo mi permetterà di inviare solo al dominio @pippo.it se non sono fisicamente collegato con l'operatore pippo, e così faranno tutti i server di questo mondo.

per spedire posta incondizionatamente devo usare il server SMTP fornito dal mio provider (quello ci deve essere sempre e deve sempre spedire posta a tutti).

se metti in piedi unn tuo SMTP, il tuo provider potrebbe proibire eslicitamente questa cosa, bloccando tutto il traffico sulla porta 25; a te non sarebbe associato un record MX quindi tutta la tua posta verrà scartata da tutti i sistemi antispam che fanno un reverse DNS check; con ogni probabilità finiresti in una lista RBL e ci faresti finire anche il tuo provider, con uno strascico lunghissimo di guai legali per il tuo provider e per te, perché ovviamente il provider si rifarà su di te.

se vuoi un consiglio, fai subito sparire il tuo server SMTP e configura correttamente il tuo client con i parametri che ti ha fornito il provider

----------

## X-Drum

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche io avevo in mente di configurare un server smtp sul pc, per due motivi:
> 
> 1) non mi fido dei server smtp dei provider e dei controlli governativi. le mail sono mie e non di proprietà statale.
> ...

 

il problema è che anche se vengono spedite tramite un "tuo smtp" veranno smistate attraverso

altri smtp durante il loro "percorso", quindi......

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è anche vero che praticamente nessuno usa server pop3/imap casalinghi e gpg, però meglio una misura di sicurezza in più che una in meno
> 
> 

 

se convinci i tuoi amici ad adottare crittografia pesante (OpenPGP ad esempio), di sicuro otterrai risultati

migliori, certo non è semplice farlo, ma esistono anche comodissime estenzioni per thundebird.

Occhio a quello che ha detto k.gothmog, vi è gente che ha fatto una cosa simile

con l'smtp di gmail, ma il problema da lui sollevato è reale e imho non va sottovalutato...

----------

## Pancu

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   x rispondere alla tua ultima domanda, da niubbo quale sono, in realtà io sto usando un server esterno che è box.tin.it, questa cosa la sto realizzando per riuscire a spedire la posta quando mi collego con un qualsiasi client di posta a courier-imap.Ho detto qualche eresia?? 
> 
> non ho capito bene cosa intendi... però è una cosa non necessaria... oltre che pericoloso (dal punto di vista legale)
> 
> TIN non mi pare che faccia problemi sugli SMTP, ma come ti dicevo molti altri lo fanno.
> ...

 

Ok, mi hai chiarito qualcosa...  :Smile: 

Devo avere sbagliato guida, infatti il mio scopo non è mai stato quello di mettere su un server smtp casalingo, ma semplicemente quello di inviare la posta tramite il server del mio provider che è box.tin.it.

Grazie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> anche io avevo in mente di configurare un server smtp sul pc, per due motivi:
> 
> 1) non mi fido dei server smtp dei provider e dei controlli governativi. le mail sono mie e non di proprietà statale.
> 
> è anche vero che praticamente nessuno usa server pop3/imap casalinghi e gpg, però meglio una misura di sicurezza in più che una in meno
> ...

 

quanto al punto 1: forse non hai ben presente come funziona SMTP. si tratta di un protocollo in chiaro, quindi quel discorso non sta in piedi. segui il consiglio di X-Drum oppure appoggiati a Google

quanto al punto 2: ricordati che complicarti la virta vuol dire aspettarsi delle denunce anche dai privati. va bene tutto ma l'ignoranza non è una scusante, e quando a me è capitato di trovare il coglione di turno che aveva un open-relay sul suo computer di casa che spammava me, l'ho denunciato eccome

----------

## Occasus

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> quanto al punto 1: forse non hai ben presente come funziona SMTP. si tratta di un protocollo in chiaro, quindi quel discorso non sta in piedi. segui il consiglio di X-Drum oppure appoggiati a Google

 

ho capito. comunque potrei prendere in considerazione l'abbinamento con ssl.

 *Quote:*   

> quanto al punto 2: ricordati che complicarti la vita vuol dire aspettarsi delle denunce anche dai privati. va bene tutto ma l'ignoranza non è una scusante, e quando a me è capitato di trovare il coglione di turno che aveva un open-relay sul suo computer di casa che spammava me, l'ho denunciato eccome

 

è ovvio che non configurerei un open relay e che adotterei misure di sicurezza.

con un indirizzo di no-ip, non dovrei avere problemi di reverse dns check...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> ho capito. comunque potrei prendere in considerazione l'abbinamento con ssl.

 

pagliativo

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> è ovvio che non configurerei un open relay e che adotterei misure di sicurezza.
> 
> con un indirizzo di no-ip, non dovrei avere problemi di reverse dns check...

 

non ne sono del tutto sicuro. la struttura del recrd DNS non prevede banalmente la sola riga dell'MX. ho i miei dubbi...

ma scusa... allora ti sei mai chiesto perché non abbiamo ognuno il proprio SMTP? se fosse una questione banale come dici, ogni sistema operativo potrebbe ilcludere un piccolo SMTP personale... eppure non è così...

----------

## Occasus

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Occasus wrote:*   ho capito. comunque potrei prendere in considerazione l'abbinamento con ssl. 
> 
> pagliativo

 

allora faccio prima ad usare solo gpg  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Occasus wrote:*   è ovvio che non configurerei un open relay e che adotterei misure di sicurezza.
> 
> con un indirizzo di no-ip, non dovrei avere problemi di reverse dns check... 
> ...

 

beh, non tutti vogliono perdere tempo a smanettare con dei server smtp  :Very Happy: 

comunque mi documenterò bene sull'utilizzo dei server smtp casalinghi. meglio prevenire che curare  :Wink: 

----------

